# Qld Meets - Secret Brewers Business?



## sqyre (26/5/07)

I am probably going to open up a can of worms with this topic... And many may be hesitant to reply to this out of fear of retributionbut I feel it needs to be discussed

I'm talking about the attendance of Partners / Spouse's at Brewer's Meetings and Case swaps

It has never been openly spoken about and I think this can, and has possibly caused issues at past meetings

Now its NOT the fact that partners attend, its more the fact that some Brewers may have thought that partners weren't invited, some thought they were, some don't care either way, some do

This is not a WIFE or GENDER related issueIt's a BREWER related issueBrewer referring to someone who brews and enjoys discussing the technical side of making beer and can be either MALE OR FEMALE. 

An example of this is if a Brewer brings his/her non-brewing partner along to an event where 15-30 Brewer's that are constantly discussing Hop additions, Efficiency levels, fermentation, etc, etc they will have a pretty boring day which will often result in that Brewer spending the night keeping his/her partner company/entertained and makes it a uneventful evening for both parties.

There are Non-brewing partners out there that support Brewing, other may dislike it, and others may just think it's nothing but a silly excuse for a massive piss up... (Possibly sort of correct.) But many don't realize that there is huge amount of technical discussion happening... (Before brain cells become numb) and if that non-brewing partner finds themselves alone in a room full of Brewers they have been known to chew their own leg off...(like an animal trapped)

I think that if a Meet is to occur that it be initially declared whether Partners are to attend or not to avoid these problems at least if a few non-brewing partners attend there is opportunity for them to .
*stuff this*


**POLITICALLY CORRECT FILTER IS NOW OFF** 

- If a bunch of blokes bring their SWMBO's along then at least the wives can get together for a good old chin wag and a few white wines while the boys discuss dry hopping and how much piss they sank at the last swapBut if only one poor bastard brings his unsuspecting missus, it can turn to Poo for him and her real quick.. Renae has often joked about starting a "Wife's and Spouse's of Brewers support group" which in my mind isn't a bad idea for the ladies who don't mind a few drinks and chin wag now and then..

Now I know there is a few blokes saying " Oh good one Sqyreyou idiot! Now I have to bring the cook.." well that's the reason for the discussion..

Should some Meets be "Brewer's only" and some "Partners invited" and which Meets

Or play it by ear and hope for the best..

Some events may not cater for partners.. for example- large meets at small venues.. if everyone brings a friend it can get crowded real quick..

Give me thoughts fella's what's your view?

Sqyre


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

Nothing wrong with bringing partners along Sqyre, so long as it is an officially recognised "Brewers and Partners" meeting. I know for a fact my wife would be bored mindless if she was the only non brewer present.
I think your right, simply nominating the venue as a brewer and partner meeting would solve the problem.
I am sure most of our non brewing partners would love to meet our mates and their spouses and would more than likely have a great old time bitching about how much of "our" lives are consumed with brewing :lol: .

Good idea bringing this up.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (26/5/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> I am sure most of our non brewing partners would love to meet our mates and their spouses and would more than likely have a great old time bitching about how much of "our" lives are consumed with brewing :lol: .
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Sounds dangerous to me  

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (26/5/07)

Ross said:


> Sounds dangerous to me
> 
> cheers Ross



I'm the same, but then there will be lots of us in different situtations... Personally, I will never bring Mrs InCider along. Brewing is my business in our house, and she has her own hobbies. And never the twain shall meet.

Besides, I need some Secret Men's Business!

InCider.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

InCider said:


> I'm the same, but then there will be lots of us in different situtations... Personally, I will never bring Mrs InCider along. Brewing is my business in our house, and she has her own hobbies. And never the twain shall meet.
> 
> Besides, I need some Secret Men's Business!
> 
> InCider.



I was not suggesting every meeting, maybe once a year!! :lol: having said that InCider, my wife is keen to get that recipe for the chillie sauce you made, we finally finished the bottle yesterday, she uses it in her Curries, spaghetti, pizza, and Chillie con carne. She thinks it's the best chillie sauce she has ever tried.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (26/5/07)

Ross said:


> Sounds dangerous to me
> 
> cheers Ross



There are not too many places where a bloke can get away from the missus these days.  
Like Ross says, it sounds dangerous to me.

:beer:


----------



## sqyre (26/5/07)

It is an awkward situation i know...Mrs Sqyre would attend every meet if she could... as she enjoys a good "Meeting" as much as the next person..but if i tell her its a "Brewers only event" and she cant go...and she's fine with that... but then she finds out that other brewers partners have attended i get my balls squashed...

Should we look at enforcing "Brewer's only Meets" and like like AndrewQLD suggested a "Partners Meet" once or twice a year..i dunno...

here is a better question -How many Brewers Partners actually nag to come along to these Meetings???

If mines the only one then...i'd better HTFU.. :huh: 



Sqyre..


----------



## TidalPete (26/5/07)

sqyre said:


> It is an awkward situation i know...Mrs Sqyre would attend every meet if she could... as she enjoys a good "Meeting" as much as the next person..but if i tell her its a "Brewers only event" and she cant go...and she's fine with that... but then she finds out that other brewers partners have attended i get my balls squashed...
> 
> Should we look at enforcing "Brewer's only Meets" and like like AndrewQLD suggested a "Partners Meet" once or twice a year..i dunno...
> 
> ...



I am afraid Sqyre old son, that with every passing day my missus tries to find a way to blow my brewery up. :lol: 

You guessed it mate, she rarely drinks & even then it is only a glass of plonk. It's good to have a taxi driver though.

I would still come to a "Partner's Meet" if Incider's sister attended. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## browndog (26/5/07)

(Nervous bravado mode ON)* Keep the buggers locked in the bedroom I say*(/Nervous bravado mode OFF) Sqyre, you have had me pissing myself mate. If there were other wives to talk to, I am sure my missus would enjoy our doo's. However, having a son verging on two, I can't see them coming till he is at least drinking age.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (26/5/07)

Danger, Danger, Will Robinson ...

My missus isn't interested with brewing and wouldn't come. As InCider said this is my hobby.


----------



## sqyre (26/5/07)

I should explain that when i say a "Parters Meeting" i am talking about the ones that actually WANT to come to the Meets...All the other Brewers Partners that are happy to have nothing to do with Brewers Meets (bless thier souls) can stay home...or whatever they do..

I am guessing that there will only be a handfull of blokes with missus's who would be even remotly interested in attending a brewers meet.. but there are some.."my hand is up.".

and i'm sure many the guys feel uncomfortable "letting their hair down" in front of someones missus and it doesn't matter how easy going his missus may be.

I supose i was toying with offering up the case swap at my place in december as a venue to allow any partners who wish to attend to come along as i have room to spare....But as a condition all other Meets unless Specified are to be strictly Brewers only..?? 
This of course is at the desretion of the Brewer Hosting the Meet and the Hosts Partner is exempt..

Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre (26/5/07)

Ok...i've tried to be diplomatic but it aint going in the direction i hoped..so heres the deal..

I've only been to a few Meets...but i know there are a few "unwritten rules" that we try to abide by..

But with the number of guys attending meets increasing all the time...

we may have to look at putting some rules in writting..(so to speak)

And the majority needs to be in agreeance... 

on some basic things we expect at Meets??some basic guidelines to follow..?? 

without becoming the stuffy club..


----------



## browndog (26/5/07)

I don't give a toss who comes, bring the wives on I say, however, if I get as pissed as I did at last years do I want you to tell your partner, I'm not all there right!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

Sqyre, this is perhaps something that should be discussed between the brewerhood via the normal channels??

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tyred (26/5/07)

I don't think my wife would be terribly interested in attending a brew meet. She would probably be bored listening to a group of people talking about the making of beer and associated items.


----------



## stillscottish (26/5/07)

sqyre said:


> here is a better question -How many Brewers Partners actually nag to come along to these Meetings???
> 
> Sqyre..



It's not a case of my partner nagging to come along, it's just that she doesn't want me going out on my own and enjoying myself too much.

I can't see partners being present as a problem. Maybe at the start of a meet when minds are sharp and techo discussions abound but as the day goes by and the grog starts flowing - well, my missus is up for a good time as much as the next fella.

As AndrewQLD said though, if there's only one or two partners there it could be a bit off-putting for them.

I'm for it if only because I might be allowed out to play more often.

Campbell


----------



## TidalPete (26/5/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sqyre, this is perhaps something that should be discussed between the brewerhood via the normal channels??
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Andrew beat me to it. this is really a Brewerhood discussion & should be discussed by the members only.

BTW. How come there has been no new members lately? Or for that matter, no action on the website? Just trying to get a little action here.  

:beer:


----------



## winkle (26/5/07)

TidalPete said:


> Andrew beat me to it. this is really a Brewerhood discussion & should be discussed by the members only.
> 
> BTW. How come there has been no new members lately? Or for that matter, no action on the website? Just trying to get a little action here.
> 
> :beer:



Missing Baa Bra?


----------



## TidalPete (26/5/07)

winkle said:


> Missing Baa Bra?



ATM Baa Bra, being a sheila, is excluded from Brewerhood secret discussions. That may change in the near future if the bra burners get their way? :lol: 

As you may have guessed I am not 'Politically Correct' anytime & am proud of it.

:beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/5/07)

Well I guess I had better come on in to this as I am sure that alot of this discussion has originated from our xmas swap thred, 

My missus (Jo) and I have been together for a long time, We enjoy a beer together and over the years she has done more than her fair share of the brewing , Yes the brewing, For a long time Jo and our daughter did it all so that we had beer to enjoy together when I had the odd day off. 

Since finding AHB and moving from K+K to adding a few hops and then BIAB ,She has never stopped or hinderd me in getting just one more bit of kit. Jo has enjoyed the transition almost as much as I have myself. Every brewer will have a differant relationship with his /her partener when it all comes down to it.

Jo is more often found standing with the guys around the party keg than in the kitchen corner with the sheilas discussing washing powder's. 

In the end I feel its probly more up to the individual partner to deside if they would feel comfortable with us lot in full cry. If they are given the facts up front, I don't think that any of the least interested would bother to come and witness that, that is only brew related.. 





> Sqyre, this is perhaps something that should be discussed between the brewerhood via the normal channels??



I dont feel as if this should be a secret part of things because if we can help the other states or clubs by reaching some sort of a code of conduct all the better for all..

:beer:


----------



## InCider (26/5/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> I was not suggesting every meeting, maybe once a year!! :lol: having said that InCider, my wife is keen to get that recipe for the chillie sauce you made, we finally finished the bottle yesterday, she uses it in her Curries, spaghetti, pizza, and Chillie con carne. She thinks it's the best chillie sauce she has ever tried.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Andrew - great idea. Some events can be gazetted as events gastronomique. I do think that some of the partners would like to know what we get up to.

But for the other 'dos' I will come out and say it now. I was to play up, drink, swear, cuss, smoke, sing, yell, berate, be berated, natter, gawk, chinwag and generally enjoy myself. :beerbang: I feel bloody terrible when I say things like 'HTFU' in front of the ladies like a man on the edge of a saturday night VB precipice, and want to be somewhere I am not judged for who I am, just what I brew. There have been some great ladies at our events :wub: - Julie, Mrs Winkle (got your SMS!), Renae (Mrs Sqyre), Marie (Mrs Bindi and of course Mrs Screwtop Margaret. This opportunity is best taken to apologise for a rampant potty mouth. Sorry  

And whatever we discuss on this forum is irrelvant, as we will sort it out on our grapevine... he he he...


InCider.


----------



## NickB (26/5/07)

TidalPete said:


> Andrew beat me to it. this is really a Brewerhood discussion & should be discussed by the members only.
> 
> BTW. How come there has been no new members lately? Or for that matter, no action on the website? Just trying to get a little action here.
> 
> :beer:




I've joined the Brewerhood just this week mate! 

Haven't noticed my name on the website though....Who's responsible for this travesty???? Heads must ROLL...... :angry: 

Anyway, my girlfriend couldn't care less about my hobby..... She doesn't even drink much herself.....

Each to their own though, I guess


----------



## winkle (27/5/07)

My other half usually wants to go to this sort of thing, mainly since she's used to piss ups and the behaviour that comes with it, and to stop me throwing brown-eyes inappropately. Our meetings aren't as yobbo-ish as some Army mess functions shes been to. That said she has finally figured out why she gets invited for a drive down to Carbrook to pick up (insert any beer related purchase), so I reckon she'll eventually get sick of gatherings where drunken brewers are gibbering about all things beerish. Maybe have some open, some not - over to the other forum.


----------



## PistolPatch (27/5/07)

Great post Ned!

I reckon the more women the better on the proviso that they at least consider sleeping with me.

Bearing this in mind maybe just sisters and sisters-in-law?

No, seriously, I reckon Ned has hit the hammer on the nail's donkey  Some women are great at blokes do's and should be allowed to all bloke's dos. Others might really enjoy the once a year thingo as suggested. Let's face it, none of you guys look good at bedtime.

I think the topic is worthy of at least another thousand posts though. No point rushing the big issues. Personally, I'd find some photos of your sisters and sisters-in-law quite useful before forming any set opinion.


Pat


----------



## bonj (1/6/07)

Bring on the ladies I say. I'm not one to discriminate for any reason, and I don't see a reason to here. If they want to come along, then by all means let them. If they're bored out of their skulls, they won't make the same mistake twice. If they enjoy themselves, then great.

Interesting thread. I've been away for a week, so I've come back to all of this. I specifically made it known that partners are encouraged to come along to my 30th "Festival of Bonj". Some guys obviously don't want their partners at the meets. I say it's up to you.


----------



## TidalPete (1/6/07)

NickB said:


> I've joined the Brewerhood just this week mate!
> 
> Haven't noticed my name on the website though....Who's responsible for this travesty???? Heads must ROLL...... :angry:
> 
> ...



Nick,

I honestly don't know why your name hasn't been added? How did you join? 
By email? To who? Tell us the story by email. Will PM you the addy if you don't have it.
Hope we can get this sorted out ASAP.

:beer:


----------



## bonj (2/6/07)

I think the website is one of those things that probably won't get updated that often. I think Mobrien is the person to talk to about the website. Perhaps if the brewerhood wants it to be updated more often, we should organise a small group of website admins.

Also, if we want a mailing list with a single address, so we don't have to remember or know every address or member, I can set one up. Easy as.
That way all that is required for membership is a request to join the list, and approval from a moderator.

And all this sort of stuff that people prefer to not be in a public forum, can be discussed between members.

Just a thought.... and apologies for the hi-jack.


----------



## NickB (2/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> Nick,
> 
> I honestly don't know why your name hasn't been added? How did you join?
> By email? To who? Tell us the story by email. Will PM you the addy if you don't have it.
> ...



Sorry for the Hijack as well! I just emailed the address on the brewerhood site. [email protected]
Did get a response, just no name on the site!

I'm not too worried though! I'll still turn up to the events  

And yeah, I guess we'd better keep all this in email/PM form from here on in, might bore some of those who aren't in Qld...


----------



## karrathabrewer (19/5/18)

Just tell the missus straight yea love ya welcome to come with me just be warned I'm gonna be off mingling with me brewer mates and their is a bloody good chance your going to be bored senceless! And if she still decides to come well then it's on her when she gets bored, as soon as I start woffling on about brewing my missus eyes glaze over and a bit of drool starts seeping out the corner if her mouth so I'm relatively safe anyway. Think of it this way my missus favorite hobby I guess you could call it is to go to brunch with the girls and she knows not to invite me because I'd quitly slip into a coma and drown in my mug of coffee and she knows the same thing will happen to her when I'm doing brewing related stuff...... let the missus come to one and I reckon she'd be that bored she'd never want to come to another one again!! P.s not a qld brew member just thought I'd drop me 2 cents worth. Cheers from W.A

Sent from my SM-G930F using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (20/5/18)

This thread was from 11 years ago.....


----------



## munta (20/5/18)

Lol bump


----------



## karrathabrewer (20/5/18)

Hahaha true didn't even notice... poped up In my notices for reason! I'll have to pay closer attention to dates in the future [emoji16]


----------



## stillscottish (28/5/18)

Blowing the dust and cobwebs off this one 

11 years ago my wife was an occasional attendee. 
Now she has her own HBS.


----------

